# Audi Confirms Truth in 24 II Documentary about 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks like the cat is out of the bag. Audi's microsite for its documentary * Truth in 24* ( http://www.truth-in-24.com/ ) now shows a graphic for its sequel to the NFL Films directed documentary about the 2008 24 Hours of Le Mans. 

Of course 2011 was perhaps one of the most momentous 24 Hours of Le Mans on record so doing a movie about it **seemed** a natural. "Seemed" is the operative term though because NFL Films wasn't in Le Mans last year. Fortunately for Audi, the filming of big events like the 24 Hours of Le Mans had come a long way since 2008. Audi AG had secured a sizable film team of its own and as a result had hours of event footage. We're told the talented team from NFL dug into this vast archive of footage and has come up with a worthy telling about Red Sonja and the team's exploits last June.

Fourtitude became aware of the project at Petit Le Mans last year. We spotted a few NFL cameras around the track and overheard a few whispers. Audi asked us to stay quiet though and we respected the request knowing that fans would be delighted with the result. Today we've now aware of a teaser confirming the film so we figure that embargo is now up.

At this point we can't talk about any more than that but we're pretty sure you won't be disappointed. We can say this because we've seen an early rough cut of the film. We can't really tell you details yet but if you know last year's race you can bet the story line won't be lacking.

We're hearing the movie will see its television debut soon and then become available via iTunes. Dealerships are already planning viewing parties for next month and we're working on another in May.

Want to know more? We're sure information will be forthcoming from Audi soon. We'll post more movie and viewing details as soon as we have them and we've included a few links below to satiate your Le Mans 2011 and Truth in 24 appetite. You can also download the original Truth in 24 via iTunes at no cost if you're in the USA.

* Fourtitude 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans Index Page *

* FEATURE: 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans - Audi Perspective *

* FEATURE: Truth in 24 Back Story (First Movie) *


----------

